# 69 GTO Electrical Issue



## 69PMDGTO (Feb 5, 2012)

I have not dash lights. When i replace the 4 amp fuse it blows right away. I know its not a good thing to do put when i arch out the fuse location with a larger fuse i blew the 20 amps body light fuse. Were should I start looking for the short at and could it be the light switch itself?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not going to be fun. More than likely you're going to have to drop the steering column down and pull the dash out far enough so you can get to the back side of the instrument cluster from above. I'd look for a frayed wire somewhere on the harness that connects to all the instrument light bulbs.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep...and perhaps a burned curcuit board....did you get the car this way? OR did it just start acting up??? Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

turn the dash lights all the way down and try the fuse. If it doesn't blow, then your looking at something in the dash lights, if it still blows, then unplug the headlight switch and try another fuse. If it doesn't blow then I'd replace the headlight switch. If it does blow with the switch unplugged then your looking at a problem between the fuse panel and the switch.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Might be way out there, but have you done anything like install an aftermarket radio?
I did that to my dad's 72 Ranchero once, and it turned out the ashtray light housing was hitting the new radio's metal chassis and shorting out the dash light circuit. I felt really dumb when a year or so later a friend told me to check that out. 
Russ


----------

